# Catching Sand Fleas



## Local_Guy

Can I catch sand fleas in the MB area? If so, any tips? (location, time of day, tide, etc)


----------



## saltandsand

If a storm rolls in your not likely to catch the fleas. And fleas not being washed up on the beach then fish likely running to different bait... all depends. I'd use something other than fleas if I'm not raking them up. But if you got em the day after the storm rolls by they may be the best bait around.


----------



## BubbaHoTep

I had a hard time finding them back in June. If you can't find any around, Perry's down in Murrell's Inlet should have them. Back in June, they were $5 for a pretty good sized carton of live ones. I don't know what other bait shops would have them. I don't think Eugene Platt's SF Market up in Cherry Grove does. You might call Perry's first: (843) 651-2895. Or you could try Garden City B/T (843) 651-7833.


----------



## Local_Guy

So no one here catches their own? Are they just hard to come by in this area? I don't want to go buy a rake or shovel if there is no point in trying.


----------



## SmoothLures

I'd try finding them with your hands first and if the area you're fishing has them then buy a rake. Some areas have them, some don't. It depends on where in MB you're going.


----------



## Local_Guy

Was thinking of going down to Huntington Beach to try and find some.


----------



## ledweightII

i used to live in myrtle beach when bloodworms were used a lot...what do sand fleas look like because im wondering if im seeing them here in savannah...and if the people dont fish with them much here, i may have an advantage on what the fish like...


----------



## Local_Guy

I bought some frozen ones from Perry's before and they looked like this. I've never seen them on the beach, but have never hunted for them either.


----------



## Trout MAn

Actually Led, weve had alot of them here on the north beach the past couple weeks, we do have them here but noone uses them and we dont have alot of Pomps, or Jacks which love them. If you want to find some walk out about 5 feet in the water with a Sand flea Rake, and just start scooping and washing out the sand if there there youll know it quickly. On a good clear day at the pier youll get some lil pompano on them when noone else is catching anything:fishing::beer::--|


----------



## bluefish1928

underneath mb state park pier is a pretty reliable place to get sandfleas. i use half a minnow trap and sealleing the hole at the end to get them. dont put too hard or you are going to bend the minnow trap.


----------



## Danman

I have no trouble finding sand fleas..(now) ..You have to learn what to look for in the sand...I find the best time to get em is when the tide is just starting to go out or a hour or two before it peaks. 

I did buy a rake but I used a minnow seine last year...The rake sure pays for itself (saves wear and tear on your back). 

I never tried going five ft out with the rake but I am going to try it next time..I have caught fiddler crabs with the rake when I was right at the end of the surf.. 

I will say that I had a hard time finding them when I first started because I was looking for the pronounced vee in the sand . 

I fish south of the pier mbsp and the fleas are just about wiped out under the pier//spot burned.:fishing:


----------



## Volfan28

Sand fleas are pretty easy to get if you know how and when to find them. My key has been to find them either tide going or coming but when the tide is about halfway......in other words Mid tide. There is a 5 - 10 foot area at mid tide where they are in bunches when you find them. Once you find the "zone" then you can get all you need. They are a GREAT bait for pompano and redfish, two of the best eating fish there are.


----------



## Eddy Gurge

I have a newbie question here on sand fleas. What size hook do you tend to use, and how do you hook them?


----------



## SmoothLures

Since they're usually used for pompano, the hooks are usually smaller. I like gold long shank #2s or #2 kahle hooks. I use silver kahles since I haven't found gold ones.


----------



## justinfisch01

SmoothLures said:


> Since they're usually used for pompano, the hooks are usually smaller. I like gold long shank #2s or #2 kahle hooks. I use silver kahles since I haven't found gold ones.


There is a guy that I got a ton from on Ebay I think his seller name is Khale Horizontal Hooks or something like that. I think I payed about 11 dollars anf got over 800 hooks all different sizes. I was extremely happy with my purchases from him.


----------



## SmoothLures

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Volfan28

Agreed with smoothlures on the hooks. GOLD is the way to go, period!


----------



## POMPINOLOVER

Here is something else to keep on mind ...Sand Fleas pferer sandy beaches, not shelly ones. If you see alot of small shells, Look for a flatter more sandy beach on either side...


----------



## Volfan28

TRUE, TRUE TRUE. Good advice as you can almost eliminate those areas while digging, almost.


----------

